# Fischer's Bee Quick ??



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know what the problem is but I have been told that it will be available again soon. I have some 7 oz bottles for sale if you need it.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I don't know either...but the stuff works great for me and I like it much better than the old "Bee Go."


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Picked some up at Dadant in Paris, Tx last week. Heard them tell sombody they can't SHIP it and would have to be picked up. Don't know why.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim emailed me with this a few days ago (6/12/08):

"Todd:
I am so sorry - we hope to be able to resupply all the
dealers this month, but I understand that the harvesting
must be done with the supers are ready.
jim"

From what I understand, he was having problems with the bottling company that was packaging for him. He has hired another company that is supposed to start bottling his product so he can get it back out on the market and be able to keep up with demand.

Big T


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

What happened is that the family-run business that bottled Bee-Quick
since 1999 went through some family troubles and the son that was
running the business left. The father was unable to meet our needs,
several screw-ups resulted, and we had to seek another bottling plant.

Several bottling plants turned out to be all talk and no capability.
Bee-Quick isn't easy to make.

We've got one, and we are working as fast as we can to get a
bottling run done, and will resupply dealers.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't say anything bad about a man that donates every penny of profit he makes to research to help the existence of the Honey Bee. I may be stupid or naive as there may be lots, but for the life of me, I can't think off the top of my head anybody else that is in business and then gives all the profit away to research and takes nothing monitary for his own personal gain. Call me simple but thats just my input and thoughts.
Big T


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll take the opinion of someone who backs it up with peer review & the scientific method, anytime. Jim is obviously well read on the latest scientific journals & is kind enough to digest them & share relevant information with those of us who have neither the time, money, or the educational background to do so on our own. There are plenty of us here that appreciate his efforts. Thank you Jim.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

BigT said:


> I can't say anything bad about a man that donates every penny of profit he makes to research to help the existence of the Honey Bee.


yea, he must be a real jerk to give all that money away. 

I've been using my bottle sparingly so I can get it through the season, since Jim informed us beesource watchers early on that there where bottling issues this year. The stuff certainly makes harvesting much more pleasurable!


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Current Status Beequick*

Jim,
What is the current status of the availability of Beequick? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Current status - nearly ready to go.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Ruben, I have some and will share. Call me.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

>Current status - nearly ready to go.

How near is nearly now --- is this sort of like the Coke Classic move?


----------



## SCFarms (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered a gallon of bee quick from a local supplier six weeks ago and it still hasn’t come in. I heard a lot of good things about bee quick and want to try it but I couldn’t wait any longer so I pulled my honey off anyway because I wanted to started medicating and feeding before it gets to late in the year. When it dose come in what is the best way to store it so that I can use it next year? And how long will it typically last when stored?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Here is a source of Fischer's Bee-Quick*

Gloory Bee FOODS 2008-2009
PAGE 63 Fisher's Bee-Quick
7 ounce bottle
$24.95
04-68010 

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Any update on when quantities will be available from other suppliers? We'd like to purchase a gallon so we don't go through this again!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

>7 ounce bottle
$24.95

Can't remember --- is that a scalping price? Seems it was about $8 cheaper when I got mine from Brushy.

But that don't do me a whole lot of good right now --- dose it.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I just got a bottle last week from Lapp's up in Wisconsin.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Pssst...don't tell anyone but I just ordered some from Kelley's.

When I called on Thursday (I think) they were expecting it that day.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

SCFarms said:


> I ordered a gallon of bee quick from a local supplier six weeks ago and it still hasn’t come in. I heard a lot of good things about bee quick and want to try it but I couldn’t wait any longer so I pulled my honey off anyway because I wanted to started medicating and feeding before it gets to late in the year. When it dose come in what is the best way to store it so that I can use it next year? And how long will it typically last when stored?


OOOHh man! Like,,MAN, MAN!!!!!!
Why didn't you say something?
I'll sell you a gallon for 50 bucks, Bro!!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

as a survivor of the bee goo wars let me just say thanks for the change jim.

bee quick certainly makes taking off the crop simplier and you need not gag on the return trip to the honey house.

scfarm writes:
When it dose come in what is the best way to store it so that I can use it next year? And how long will it typically last when stored?

tecumseh replies: I would reckon if you keep it in the bottle it will last for quite some time. I have some almost empty bottles setting on the shelf of my shop that just have to be 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

>And how long will it typically last when stored?

*From Jim's website:
What's The Shelf-Life Of Bee-Quick?*
If the bottle is unopened, still sealed with it's plastic wrap-around seal, and kept out of direct sunlight, Bee-Quick will remain ready-to-use for years. Once opened, the shelf-life depends upon how tightly you screw the cap back on. The bottle contains only a limited amount of air, and Bee-Quick reacts with air (oxidation/evaporation) to produce Bee-Quick vapors. If the cap is screwed on tight, only a small amount of Bee-Quick will react with the air in the bottle, and the bottle will still be "good". We are still testing one of the first bottles of Bee-Quick bottled for shelf-life under high-heat conditions, keeping the bottle on top of our furnace. Years have gone by without any degradation.An important point to remember is that the pump-spray nozzle does not seal as well as the flat cap. The flat cap is for storage, and the pump is for apiary use.


>as a survivor of the bee goo wars let me just say thanks for the change jim.
bee quick certainly makes taking off the crop simplier and you need not gag on the return trip to the honey house.

I agree 100%. My mentor uses Bee-go and Honey Robber and has cloth interior in his work truck. Do I need to go any further. Folks have always looked at me funny anyway ---- but when I get out of his truck, they not only look at me funny but turn their nose up!!!


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Well I just checked into my order at Kelley's. Looks like it didn't come in, they called to ask where it was and they were told that there was a small bottling snafu. The the folks at Kelley's said just send them the 50 gal drum and they would bottle it them selves.  I guess the Bee-Quick folks said the bottling issue was fixed and it would be out shortly.


Looks like it's going to be smoke and brushing next week for me. I'll put my bottle on the shelf for next year when ever it gets here.

K


----------



## jccurtis (Sep 6, 2008)

*Fischer's Bee Quick??*

Has anyone heard anything new regarding Fischer's Bee Quick or the lack thereof? I'm hoping (most likely w/ many others) that it will be available before this springs harvest.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Your hired!*



jccurtis said:


> Has anyone heard anything new regarding Fischer's Bee Quick or the lack thereof? I'm hoping (most likely w/ many others) that it will be available before this springs harvest.


A lot of suppliers are listed on the Bee-Quick website... 

Perhaps someone (jccurtis?)  could do a little calling around to see what the situation is, and post it here.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=31

http://www.blossomland.com/bq64.html

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1793

Brushy did have it in bulk recently, guess your to late now if that's what you need?


----------



## shoefly (Jul 9, 2004)

Some suppliers have Fischer's Bee Quick still on back order. Is it being shipped at all this year? Please advise.


----------



## Davidfitz (Apr 24, 2010)

shoefly said:


> Some suppliers have Fischer's Bee Quick still on back order. Is it being shipped at all this year? Please advise.


I established a dealership agreement with this company in March of this year with delivery due the end of that month. My check was cashed and shipping account established. Several shipping dates have come and gone without delivery. At present they will not acknowledge my e-mails requesting delivery or refund.....others must be having this same problem as the supply of product seems wide spread.


----------

